# New kids ❤️



## JillZaHulk (Oct 7, 2019)

On 2/12 we had 3 bucklings born to our "Betsy" we got her in October with two other does knowing she was exposed to a buck but didn't know for sure if she was bred. About a month ago I noticed she was forming an udder. So we've been watching and prepping and anticipating kidding at any given time.

On 2/14 we had 2 surprise bucklings born to our "Mama". We got her in October with Betsy. Exposed to the same buck at the same time. Again knowing there was a chance she could be pregnant but we saw no signs. Possibly because she had kidded in previous seasons. Until last night when I was putting everyone in for the night, Mama was acting really strange. She had all these signs of early labor. 20 mins later she dropped her first kid.

We have now gone from a farm of 4 goats and never experiencing a kidding to a farm of 9 goats and experiencing and assisting as needed in two kiddings.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Congratulations! Beautiful babies and mammas! Nice job on your first kidding season


----------



## JillZaHulk (Oct 7, 2019)

cristina-sorina said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful babies and mammas! Nice job on your first kidding season


Thank you. It's been very exciting and educational. I'm so excited for the hands on fun and watching the babies grow and bounce over next couple months. But sad about having to find homes for a couple of the new boys once they're weaned. We just can't have so many boys.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Just a heads up, With the trips, make sure they're all gaining weight. It's not every doe who can raise triplets and have enough milk for all of them. One might get short changed by the two stronger and more assertive babies. You really have to watch out for this.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

so adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

They’re so sweet!❤


----------



## EveLa (Jan 27, 2021)

Congrats!! So sweet!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Congratulations! Those kids are darling, and your does look so happy and pleased with themselves.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

How are they doing this year?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh, that's funny! I didn't realize this was an old post popping up again!


----------



## Ivy Green Farms (Mar 5, 2021)

Adorable!!! Congrats


----------

